# Promise SATA378 TX2 IDE Controller not working..  [SOLVED]

## eyexer0

how do I can the Promise SATA378 TX2 IDE Controller working in gentoo, I am running 2.4 kernel everything else is working good but I can't figure out how to get the other hard drives that I have hooked up to my on board raid controler working

I am also having problems getting my dvd-rom to be labeled "/dev/dvd" instead of "/dev/cdrom" and my usb cdburn is not showing up and I have usb working...Last edited by eyexer0 on Thu May 05, 2005 8:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eyexer0

ok I just upgraded to the 2.6 kernel and compiled in 

```
<*>         PROMISE PDC202{68|69|70|71|75|76|77} support
```

now I have all kinds of hd's in /dev

i.e. /dev/hdc, /dev/hdd, ect and then some........

but none of them mount I have two 120GB drives IDE hooked to this promise control they are ntfs that I am trying to mount I know it can be done :/ just not sure what to compile with..

I have been thinking about compiling with:

```
< > Promise SATA SX8 support
```

anyone know how to tell if these drives are already working with the 

```
<*>         PROMISE PDC202{68|69|70|71|75|76|77} support
```

I compiled in?

----------

## djpenguin

You need to enable NTFS support in the kernel.  Be warned, you can only read NTFS, not write to it (reliably)

If you're planning to use Linux on this system a lot, you should pick a more compatible file system.  If you still intend to use those disks with Windows, you could use FAT32 (enable VFAT support in the kernel)  If you plan to use nothing but linux, try ext3 or Reiser 3.6.

Whatever you end up using, you'll need to specify the file system type when mounting, and in the /etc/fstab file if you want them to mount at boot.

```
mount -t vfat /dev/hd*
```

----------

## eyexer0

I have ntfs support I have one of my ntfs drives mounted that is not on that controller it's on the primary controller.

here is what I get when I try and mount the "drives"

bash-2.05b# mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc /windowsxp/files1

mount: No medium found

bash-2.05b# mount -t ntfs /dev/hdd /windowsxp/files1

mount: /dev/hdd is not a valid block device

bash-2.05b# mount -t ntfs /dev/hde /windowsxp/files1

mount: /dev/hde is not a valid block device

bash-2.05b# mount -t ntfs /dev/hdf /windowsxp/files1

mount: /dev/hdf is not a valid block device

bash-2.05b# mount -t ntfs /dev/hdg /windowsxp/files1

mount: /dev/hdg is not a valid block device

bash-2.05b# mount -t ntfs /dev/hdh /windowsxp/files1

mount: /dev/hdh is not a valid block device

bash-2.05b#

----------

## pilo

I think you should be seeking for your driver under the SCSI-section of the kernel configuration. The PDC-controllers are P-ATA-only, as far as I know. SATA is more alike SCSI, and can thus be found among the drivers for SCSI-contollers.

Also, if you add SATA-discs to your system, these will not follow P-ATA naming conventions and I believe they will show as /dev/sdX.

As for the device naming problem, you should read up on udev, which makes it pretty easy to customize your /dev/-folder.

Greets.

----------

## eyexer0

I enable this in my kernel 2.6

--- SCSI device support                                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                                   [*]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support

 [*] Serial ATA (SATA) support                                                                                            │ │

  │ │                                              <*>   Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support             

and how I get this in my log the two drives are detected but i can't seem to find away to mount them........

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 sata_promise version 1.01

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:04.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 sata_promise PATA port found

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF880E200 ctl 0xF880E238 bmdma 0x0 irq 23

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF880E280 ctl 0xF880E2B8 bmdma 0x0 irq 23

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 ata3: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF880E300 ctl 0xF880E338 bmdma 0x0 irq 23

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 ata1: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 scsi0 : sata_promise

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 scsi1 : sata_promise

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 ata3: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:3469 83:4b01 84:4000 85:3469 86:0801 87:4000 88:203f

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 ata3: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/100, 234375000 sectors:

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 ata3: dev 1 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:4b01 84:4003 85:3469 86:0801 87:4003 88:203f

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 ata3: dev 1 ATA, max UDMA/100, 234441648 sectors:

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 ata3: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 ata3: dev 1 configured for UDMA/100

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 scsi2 : sata_promise

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD1200JB-75C  Rev: 16.0

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD1200JB-00C  Rev: 17.0

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[20]  MMIO=[fa128000-fa1287ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:0a.2[B] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 ohci1394: fw-host1: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[23]  MMIO=[fa129000-fa1297ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller

May  4 21:49:23 eyexer0 PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

----------

## eyexer0

hey thanks pilo I got it now I had to enable SATA-discs in my kernel like you had said then they showed up as /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2

Thanks a lot man!

----------

## mjbjr

 *eyexer0 wrote:*   

> hey thanks pilo I got it now I had to enable SATA-discs in my kernel like you had said then they showed up as /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2
> 
> Thanks a lot man!

 

What do you mean by  'SATA-discs'?

Which kernel config did you use?  (something lke:  CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE_TEST) 

Did you ceate a module or compile it in?

Thank you

----------

## eyexer0

well I am using 2.6.11-r7 gentoo-sources kernel...   Here is what I did, when I said SATA-discs I ment to say SCSI disk support

```
    Device Drivers  ---> 

    ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

<M>     SCSI emulation support

    SCSI device support  --->

--- SCSI device support

 [*]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support

  ---   SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

<M>   SCSI disk support 

<*>   SCSI CDROM support 

<*>   SCSI generic support

 ---   Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs 

 [*]   Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device

SCSI low-level drivers  --->

[*] Serial ATA (SATA) support

<*>   Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support
```

----------

